

FaceWash: remove profanities from your Facebook wall - songzme
http://facewash.herokuapp.com/

======
needleme
I don't like to give acces to my facebook to whatever I find, what exactly do
that thing?

~~~
AlAzzam
1) gives you the ability to search all your previous posts. 2) scans all your
posts, posts you were tagged in or even pages you like for curse and bad
words.

